

GitHub Co-Founder Responds to Harassment Allegations: “We Have Work to Do.” - jbkkd
http://recode.net/2014/03/17/github-co-founder-responds-to-harassment-allegations-we-have-work-to-do/

======
driverdan
Blogspam dupe of [https://github.com/blog/1800-update-on-julie-horvath-s-
depar...](https://github.com/blog/1800-update-on-julie-horvath-s-departure)

HN comments (with hundreds of votes)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7412612](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7412612)

